# Early Stage Blastocyst: any stories?



## gnorry (May 5, 2010)

Hi girls,

We are at our first IVF cycle, and despite being 32, my ovarian reserve is extremely low. However, we were sooo lucky to be able to get 5 fertilised eggs our of this cycle (on short protocol, max stimms).
By day 3, they were all grade 1 and 2, around 6-8 cells. Therefore, we took the risk and went to blasto.

By day 5, we only had one Early Blastocyst, which could not yet be graded. so we had that transfered. the following day, we were only left with 2 blastos, both grade 3, so we could not freeze any.

I have read that fresh grade 3 blastos have a very low chance of implantation, and I'm now wondering whether the blasto we had transfered was indeed a grade 3. the thing is, we just don't know, because it was still in its early development stage.

So can I ask if anybody has had a similar situation - with early stage blastos, and possibly with evidence of the rest of the batch not being great?

It's the 2ww...it's driving me a bit mad, I guess...
And the fact that my ovarian reserve is so low...I just canot help thinking that my egg quality is not great...

Anyway, any stories would be much appreciated!
Thank you!
Giulia


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Giulia

Sorry nobody has replied - I cycled with a lady who had a similar thing. On day 5 her blastocysts were at an early stage so she had a day 6 transfer with grade 3 blastocysts - she has just had a little boy!

Hope your 2ww is passing OK     

Karenanna xxx


----------



## joy09 (Jul 4, 2009)

i havent got much to say as i am pretty new.
i am also on 2ww with grade 1 blastocyst put back on the 14. 
so baby dus to us both of us. lets be positive love


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

A slightly different situation, because I had one that made it to a nice blast on day 6 that was frozen, but the 2 that I had put back were ''slow'' and only early blastocysts that were not graded on day 5.

I had 6 embryos grade 1-2 on day 3. Only 3 of these made blasts.

Just had a perfect 12 week scan!


----------

